# Redbirddog first page of Goggle search engine



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Kind of a milestone for me. My blog, "Redbirddog", for the first time, has made the first page on Goggle's search page when I looked up "Vizsla". (Right after two You Tube videos.) I thought I would check because over the last week or so the amount of traffic visiting the site has increased quite a bit.
(_note, when I got home I asked my wife to check, and darn, Redbirddog dropped all the way to page 8._)

The adventures continue as we search out new trails and other aspects of owning these great dogs and meeting others in the Vizsla community.

This Saturday I'll be out at the "Vizsla Fun Field Days" at Hastings Island helping plant birds and talking to new Vizsla owners. 

Thanks to all who have been following our exploits.

If you're ever in the SF Bay area, drop me a line and come hike a hill or two with the dogs and me.

Happy trails and trials. 

RBD


----------

